# Adobe Encore DVD 1.0!



## realdiqqer (28. März 2004)

hi leute ich hoffe ich posste das thema im richtigen forum=)
mal ne frage zu Adobe Encore DVD 1.0, bin grad an fänger in der sache und wollte mal wissen wie ich bei einer DVD einen anmierten hintergrund erstellen kann bzw. wie mann so was macht, kann mir mal jemand ein paar tips geben?


danke=)


----------



## pdatrain (29. März 2004)

1.) Update auf 1.01 besorgen. Ohne funktioniert gar nix - und mit Update und viel Glück an jedem ungeraden Wochentag (Ja, ich habe massive Probleme mit Encore [=Zugabe] und rate davon dringend ab.)

2.) Wie, animierter Hintergund erstellen? Den Hintergrund "erstellen" oder einen bereits erstellten Hintergrund IN EIN MENÜ einfügen? Gib ruhig ein paar Infos ;-)

Tipp: Hintergrundsvideo erstellen, importieren, Menü erstellen, draufklicken, im Eigenschaften-Fenster (engl: Properties) unter VIDEO den Kringel links auf den Dateinamen des Video im Project-Fenster ziehen - fertig.


----------



## realdiqqer (29. März 2004)

*danke*

hab geupddatet=) ging alles...

achja habe mal mit  DVD Architect 1.0 rum probiert, ist
zwar alles ziehmlcih simpel, geht aber auch erst mal,
habs dort mit bewegbaren hintergrund hinbekommen!

muss ich auf was bestimmtes aufpassen wenn ich so hintergrund
datei erstelle?

mpg2!
größe?
danke=)


----------



## pdatrain (29. März 2004)

*.*

Nein, eigentlich nicht. Auflösung sollte 720x576@25FPS betragen. Das ist alles


----------



## gameboy (14. April 2004)

*Re: Re: Adobe Encore DVD 1.0!*



> _Original geschrieben von pdatrain _
> *1.) Update auf 1.01 besorgen. Ohne funktioniert gar nix - und mit Update und viel Glück an jedem ungeraden Wochentag (Ja, ich habe massive Probleme mit Encore [=Zugabe] und rate davon dringend ab.)
> 
> 2.) Wie, animierter Hintergund erstellen? Den Hintergrund "erstellen" oder einen bereits erstellten Hintergrund IN EIN MENÜ einfügen? Gib ruhig ein paar Infos ;-)
> ...





Danke auch ich konnte deine Tipps gebrauchen, jedoch funktioniert der animierte Hintergrund nicht auf den die Buttons sich befinden! Wenn ich ne Preview mache hab ich dann nur das Standbild von dem Clip der im Hintergrund ablaufen sollte (loopen sollte er sich auch[wenn es mal läuft])

Irgend einen Vorschlag?

Danke im Voraus Gruss gameboy


----------



## pdatrain (14. April 2004)

*.*

Hast Du schon "File->Render Motion Menu" versucht?


----------



## gameboy (14. April 2004)

UUuuuuu...... ihr seid einfach die Besten echt!  hat auf Anhib funktionert! Danke
Hab jetzt aber das Problem, dass ich die DVD am Fernseher schauen möchte aber mit meiner Fernbedinung kann ich mich nicht durchs Menu navigieren!

Gibt sicher ne ganz einfache Lösung oder?

Danke für eine Antwort

Gruss gameboy


----------



## goela (15. April 2004)

Gehört in Videoschnitt, -technik Forum

Verschoben!


----------



## pdatrain (17. April 2004)

*.*

Öffne mal das Menü und wähle dann "View->Show Button Routing CTLR-7". Encore erstellt automatisch eine Reihenfolge, mit der die Buttons mit der Fernbedienung angesprochen werden. Zum Ändern der Reihenfolge vorher im Propertires-Menü "Automatically Route Buttons" deaktivieren und Handbuch konsultieren.


----------

